# موانع التسرب في المضخات



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 يونيو 2009)

عمود المروحه الدوار يمر خلال غلاف الطمبه الثابته فيلزم وجود مانع تسرب حول العامود ويوجد نوعان. اولا:صندوق الحشو stuffine box packing ويحتوي علي حشو طري اسبستوس مخلوط بالجرافيت (ساره مسطره) ويجب ان يتصف الحشو بمواصفات ان يكون بمقاس طراز الطلمبه وماده ناعمه لتقليل الاحتكاك بين العامود وماده الحشو ومقاوم للتاكل وقابل للانضغاط والتشكل وهو عباره عن حلقات متتاليه تضغط عليها جلبه الحشو(جلاند) التي تكون مشقوقه الي نصفين ليسهل فكها واستخراج الحشو التالف واستبداله. ثانيا: مانع التسرب الميكانيكيmechanical sealويشبه عمله عمل كراسي التحميل حيث يوجد سطحان للتلامس بينهما ساءل لتقليل الاحتكاك وقد يكون داخلي او خادجي حسب موقع rotating element)‎ .


----------



## هاله المصريه (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي بس عاوزه توضيح اكتر عن النوع التاني الميكانيكاك وشكرا


----------



## waleednasr (1 يوليو 2009)

*صورة للميكانيكل سيل*


----------



## waleednasr (1 يوليو 2009)

الرسم يوضح نقاط االتى يعتمد على الأحكام ومنع التسريب منها



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFuitoczLxw
اللنك يوضح كيفية تركيب ميكانيكال سيل لأحدى المضخات


----------



## hussam yusuf (1 يوليو 2009)

كان فين الكلام ده من بدرى
بجد انا دوخت عشان اعرف انواع موانع التسريب ع العموم شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع


----------



## محمد السمان (1 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم 

لقد قمت من قبل بالبدء في عمل ملف كامل عن موانع التسريب 
تحت عنوان لأجل أن يستمر ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتميز موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى من قبل موانع التسريب
ويمكن الاطلاع عليه على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78271-2.html

وفي انتظار استفسارتكم وبإذن الله سوف اكمل باقي الموضوع في القريب العاجل .


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي كتاب ممتاز بيتكلم عن موانع التسريب الميكانيكية
ولكن كيف اضعه لكم حتى تتمكنوا من تحميله


----------



## Hydra (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sooooma (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## اسامة زهير (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع مهندسة


----------



## kassou (3 يوليو 2009)

mes amis merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ahmed abdel3aty (3 يوليو 2009)

salam allah 3alikom...habit awad7 no2ta basita ya bashmohandsa 3abeer...7adrtk katba mostal7 3'alt howa elsara mastra hia esmha elsala mastra we diat no3 men elgwanat men no3 el gerngrid....wallah elmo3eeen


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 يوليو 2009)

اخ احمد شكرا علي قراءه موضوعي وبالنسبه لاسم الحشو انا اعرف ان اسمه ساره مسطره من زمان وليس سالا مسطره لان في عملي استخدمه في معدات بالشركه وايضا اسمه مكتوب في مرجع باسم ساره مسطره وهذا مااعرفه وتعلمته ولو غير كده ارجو ارسال مايدل علي غير ذلك تحياتي


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام
انواع الحشو
http://www.uni-seals.com/productlist.php?currentpage=1&firstclass_id=&secondclass_id=
http://www.iglou.com/pitt/volume3.htm
http://www.batescrew.com/faq/glands/index.html
http://www.bullworks.net/daily/20070722.htm

وفقكم الله


----------



## Hydra (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكوور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لكل من وضع الصور التوضيحيه لاني لا اعرف كيفيه ارفاق صور


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي مجهود رائع


----------

